# DirecTV2PC Weird New Problem



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have my HR21 connected to a game adapter, and my HR20 connected to the HR21. I can play all types of content flawlessly from my HR20. Lately, when I have tried to play back hockey games from the HR21, it starts the audio without picture for a second, then it drops me back to the playlist with the "lost connection to the receiver" error. In trying to diagnose the problem, I tried other videos from the HR21, and they worked, both HD and SD. Only the hockey games wouldn't work. Then I noticed that all the non-hockey recordings are older. It seems that anything recorded in the past month will not play back from my HR21.

I have tried menu reset (on both DVR's just to check), but any new recordings on the HR21 will not play through DirecTV2PC. I thought it might be related to the last software update, but I'm pretty sure I've watched a game or two since the last download, I just can't be completely certain.

Any ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Dumb idea":
Try it without the HR20 being daisychained off the HR21.
I haven't had any problems lately, but don't record games.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Tried that with same result. The recordings that didn't work still don't and the ones that did still do.

By the way, its not just games beause I still have the MLL championship game on there from Labor Day, and it works fine. (maybe DirecTV2PC prefers lacrosse?)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

islesfan said:


> Tried that with same result. The recordings that didn't work still don't and the ones that did still do.
> 
> By the way, its not just games beause I still have the MLL championship game on there from Labor Day, and it works fine. (maybe DirecTV2PC prefers lacrosse?)


I would have though Rugby :lol:
How are you connected to your monitor? VGA or DVI? [thinking this might be a copyright protection thing]


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I would have though Rugby :lol:
> How are you connected to your monitor? VGA or DVI? [thinking this might be a copyright protection thing]


Neither. It's an HP All in One Touchscreen.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, its not just hockey, its the date. I tried a bunch of recordings over the past two weeks and it won't play back any of them over DirecTV2PC. It will still play back recordings from before November, but that's it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

islesfan said:


> OK, its not just hockey, its the date. I tried a bunch of recordings over the past two weeks and it won't play back any of them over DirecTV2PC. It will still play back recordings from before November, but that's it.


I'm able to play everything here, "but" this may be due to what version of software is on your DVR. If this is the case, then the next release for the DVR should resolve this.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm able to play everything here, "but" this may be due to what version of software is on your DVR. If this is the case, then the next release for the DVR should resolve this.


My thinking too, but I hope there's a new release soon.


----------

